# Roost Buster Alert!



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

To all you hunters in Eastern North Dakota:

If you are out scouting waterfowl, and you see a newer Ford Superduty with a topper, you might as well find a different group of birds to hunt. They enjoy hunting roosts holding large numbers of birds out of their boat. There had been a couple thousand ducks on a certain roost for a while, and they were left alone, providing excellent hunting in the surrounding area. No more. I have nothing to complain about as we had outstanding mallard shoots Saturday and Sunday, but when we left yesterday after filling out on greenheads, I drove down to the roost, and there was 0 birds on it.

They opened up (after arriving 15 minutes before shooting time) and the sky got black with birds fleeing in every direction.

If you are the people in the truck, I know that roost is public, and you have the right to hunt it, next time please try hunting either a puddle or field. I am left to wonder if you and you alone are the reason there is no birds there after the 10th of October every year. I have never seen anyone else hunt it.

We all know that a roost with a couple thousand mallards on it will draw more mallards to it. That is now not going to happen. The final thing I want to stress is that it was a ND truck.

They didn't screw up my hunting, but they ruined what could have been a great area for at least a week or two I'm sure.

Sorry if it sounds like I'm complaining, I don't mean it that way.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Interesting. Thanks for keeping the name out of the post. I had that happen last year back home. Was very frustrating. I actually had words with the two kids that did it. I was very upset. Snow geese had been roosting for about two weeks. Then they were gone right after that.


----------



## cooter (Jul 16, 2003)

Maybe you should post the name of their business. A few phone calls from other hunters stating their discontent with the way they hunt may cause them to pause and think before they roost bust again. They could have found a pothole near by and probably did just as good and be able to hunt it several times like you stated. I am glad you pointed out that they were ND tags, not that I'm glad they were ND tags, but to make everyone realize this is everyones problem not just NR's coming in for a couple of weeks and shooting everything in sight.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

FLOYD -

As far as calling them, it might be a good idea if you did. I don't think defacing the business in public is necessarily the right thing to do. Was it the owner of the business or just an employee with the business' decals on the side? Don't want to rip the business if it wasn't the owner's fault. Sounds like it was the owner though, from your post. But I still don't think it's a good idea to rip the business publicly. The only thing that does is make them mad, and then you'll get the same thing next year. Calling them and explaining why they shouldn't do that is probably the best way of handling it.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

I'll probably just let it go, if I would have gotten a chance to talk to them yesterday, I would have, but they were still hunting when we left. Ironic.....we waited until nearly 7:30 to shoot so we could be sure about drakes, shot our 15, picked everything up and carried it out, and they were still not filled out.....

I would guess it was probably the owner, which probably means he's old enough that he wants no part of being told by a 28 year old how to hunt. I have never seen his truck before, so hopefully I never do again.

Its just frustrating everybody can't be on the same page.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Your're kidding....Not those "big city guys' from "Fargo?"


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Are you guys #$%^&* for real?

Please, get a grip. You would actually consider intentionally harrassing someone because you didn't like the way they hunted? Even though ND's hunter hassassment statutes aren't as strong as other states', you should be the ones cited for improper conduct if you did harrass these folks because you didn't like what they did. (Oh, you were only "educating" them? YA, that's what the PETA folks think about hunting too. )

"Your" birds got moved to a different wetlands. Get over it. Find some new ones or where these ones moved to, pattern and hunt them. Hope it doesn't happen again, but don't ever consider harrassing another hunter again. You should be ashamed.

M.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

MRN -

So you don't mind someone showing up and wrecking your hunting for the next two weeks?

I agree, you may have to go elsewhere, but elsewhere might be two hundred miles away. Unrealistic for most.

Nobody did anything wrong, but it's certainly an ethical decision. To me, it's just common sense...let the birds rest. Let them come to the dekes the next day. Then do it again the next day, and the next day...

But if you hunt the roost, there aren't any "next days" for awhile.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

sounds like someone had a nerve struck by this topic? I do agree that its not the right thing to do to actually call and harass someone, but I don't agree with busting birds off a roost slough. I have witnessed it first hand what happens when people do this. I do alot of my waterfowl hunting up in the rock lake area. If you watch what happens when someone bust's birds off the roost slough, you might as well go sit on the nodak canadian border and shoot them when they are on their way back up to canada. I am in total disbelief that someone can be so stupid to go blast birds off the roost slough, why not find a stagging slew or a field to shoot them off of, you can have a couple dozen good shoots in these locations compared to one good shoot out of the roost slough, just my 2 cents. Hopefully I don't have to witness something like this again for a long time, I would have spoken to them. And one more quick question, you say it was a pewter superduty with a topper, I know who you are talking about, there is also a black dodge with the same attitude as the morons in the superduty. Why is it that some idiots have to screw up many good shoots just to fill their freezer??? I don't know, I could go on about this all day, but whats the point, there will always be someone that doesn't care about it because after there done, they are going back home anyway, why should they care if they screw it up for all the local guys. right???? :lost: :lame:


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

MRN,

I don't know if your talking to me specifically, but where did I say I'd harass them? I don't consider talking to them harassing them. I just would have approached the subject slowly and got a feel for what I was working with, and if I felt they didn't know any better I probably would have tried to steer them toward hunting by other methods.

Somehow I think I might be able to find 20 or 30 mallards to hunt elsewhere. I really am not ****** about it other than the fact that it is one less place for birds to be attracted to.

If you are talking to me, you must be a little touchy about the subject. If not, I apologize. I just didn't want someone else scout, put a plan together, and have it altered by the same guys hunting their roost, because I would imagine these fellows always hunt out of a boat. Not that big of a deal.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Frustrating to say the least, it happens to everyone at some point in time. If the birds you're hunting aren't on a refuge or WRA, you leave that open to chance. If it's not posted then you're really leaving yourself open.

Thank you Floyd for not posting the name. It saved myself from receiving some phone calls today.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Now DJ lets not go with the fargo thing. There are roost buster living everywhere. I agree 100% about not roost busting. I have had two hunts allready this year ruined. It is unfortunate that people continue to do this. I have contacted the NDGF asking to provide education about the disadvantages of roost busting in the hunter ed/safety programs or to put that in the mailers that we get when we recieve our license. It makes me mad when someone does it but I think education is the way to go to help curve the problem.


----------



## Nolte (Oct 6, 2004)

Floyd
I think you were right in not posting their info. It would do good to give them a little roostbusting talk though. Or invite them on a field hunt.

We just got back from four days in Nodak and I don't why anybody would want to hunt out of a boat or water there. Unless you were on a diver shoot for a little variety. We got good shooting on mostly mallards and and a few pintails and were done by about 9:30 on three days. The last day was even shorter cause we were just a few short of posession. Got good shooting and never even had to put waders on, just got the boots a little muddy.

The total distance the ducks moved in three days was about 600 yards and that was in the same field. If we would have shot the water they came from it would have been over in about 15 minutes and the ducks would be 5 counties away.

One questiong I've got for you hardcore field hunters, Is there any way to pick the drakes out easier when they aren't fully plumed out yet. We had times when flocks of a dozen or so would come in and we didn't pull the trigger cause we couldn't id a drake for certain. We had one single come in three times before we could tell for sure. My buddy and I are red/green color blind so the we usually look for the white neck band or gray chest. Also we found it much tougher when it was cloudy compared to when we had a little sun.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Nolte,
It can definitely be difficult, especially field hunting because often the birds approach really low, making it almost impossible to get a good look at them until its too late. About all I can say is my theory is you have to know which bird your gonna shoot before you ever move because if there is any breeze, they will be out of range before you pick one out if you wait. Usually my best luck is by picking a drake when they are cornering in front of you to make their final approach. Keep your eyes on only that duck. Hope you enjoyed ND.

As far as the roostbusters, like I said earlier, I don't want to do harm to someone's livelihood over waterfowl, its just too bad.

Chris, your right, it happens to everybody and I have been very lucky over the years as far as this subject is concerned.

P.S. I'm not picking on them because they're from Fargo, since I am also. That just happens to be where they're from.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

In for a dime, in for a dollar I guess...

A nerve? - ya - I'm afraid one of you will assault some hunter that chooses to hunt "your roost". You're chockful of yourself, you're dead certain that your way is the ONLY it shall be done. You express no caution, no humility, no rational disagreement, only frustration ("to say the least") and rage. And while you're handing out "your talkin' to", you with your frustration and rage, with a weapon in your hands, the phase "..or else.." escapes your lips....(e.g., assault with a deadly weapon). Frankly, you folks frighten me. Seriously, you guys frighten me more than the drug dealers in the crappy Chicago clubs of my youth(with good acts playing) - at least they didn't have this self-righteous indignation.

Your concern is not for the resource, only that your particular hunt (or future hunts) was ruined. You're so full of frustration and rage that you'll post a derogatory post on a website days later - when the epinephrine has left your system and normally a calmer head would have prevailed. Then you post here, only to find more support in the frustration and rage of others who have trouble getting over it too. You feel even more justified in your frustration and rage. It doesn't take a psychologist to see the problem.

Normal folks get burned, but suck it up and simply get on with it. They cope. Realize that this is a symptom of growing pressure, and then start thinking about ways to reduce the pressure on these birds. Don't rationalize harrassing other hunters.

M.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nolte said:


> One questiong I've got for you hardcore field hunters, Is there any way to pick the drakes out easier when they aren't fully plumed out yet.


We always put the sun at our backs at this time of year. Even with a west wind we'll shift the blinds for the cross shots just so we can pick out the drakes. It takes some adjustments when the wind isn't in your favor, but it's too hard to deal with shadows.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

MNR, do you happen to own a Ford Superduty pewter in color or perhaps a Black Dodge ext cab pickup? lmao. lol. Its not harassing, its stating an opinion. I think you might need to relax a little bit, if we can't come on here and express our opinions or talk about what we have seen that ****** us off, then I guess chris should just ban all of us that have been talking badly about roost busters. I really don't see the point for you to get all defensive about it. And to honestly think you would beleive we would actually use a gun on them, holy crap, I am thinking you must be from Minnesota, haha. Sorry guys, had to say it. I hope no one gets upset over that last comment, just a little joke. :idiot:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

MRN,
Better to air frustrations (I'm not saying you should give out someones business info) on a website then to take it out on people in person.



> You're chockful of yourself, you're dead certain that your way is the ONLY it shall be done. You express no caution, no humility, no rational disagreement, only frustration ("to say the least") and rage. And while you're handing out "your talkin' to", you with your frustration and rage, with a weapon in your hands, the phase "..or else.." escapes your lips....(e.g., assault with a deadly weapon). Frankly, you folks frighten me. Seriously, you guys frighten me more than the drug dealers in the crappy Chicago clubs of my youth(with good acts playing) - at least they didn't have this self-righteous indignation.


Drug dealers try not scare potential customers. :wink:



> at least they didn't have this self-righteous indignation


Having disdain for roost hunting doesn't make you a domestic terrorist with some sort of religious zeal. Unless you consider waterfowling a holy experience.

Unfortunate waterfowling is a consumptive sport. 



> Normal folks get burned, but suck it up and simply get on with it.


and rich folks hire a guide, lease or purchase land.

When the pressure gets to be to much.....field hunters buy boats. Maybe they are ahead of the curve.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

MRN,

Just a LITTLE over the top???? Hundreds of people are murdered in Chicago alone every YEAR for drugs and gangs. The last time I checked there haven't been any murders here for hunting issues. This IS the psychology issue you referred to. We TALK about things here rather than act upon them...as it seems, things are the other way around where you grew up. Yes, we DO take hunting seriously here, that's why we live where we do. Some are more intense about it than others but you have that with everything....take for example the football fans with their shirts off and their chests painted, cheering in the stands, risking hypothermia for their favorite team when it's 10 degrees outside. You won't see me doing that but I WILL get up 3 hours before sunrise, walk through 6 inches of mud, set my decoys out, paint my face and lay in a ground blind...shivering in -10 degree temps to fill a limit of birds. Crazy, not at all, just passionate.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Everyone has different opinions/ideas on how they hunt. If someone wants to shoot a roost then so be it. You do have the right to voice your opinion, but i would never approach somebody who shot a roost because it isnt yours and if you do own the land that "your" roost is on the post it. Hunting a feild is just like going to a casino, you gamble, there is no gaurantee's that birds will be there. I do feel for ya man I've had it happen to me before and it BLOWS! :beer:


----------



## buzehound (Oct 17, 2003)

Is it really necessary to post a vehicle make and description for a couple of roost busters? Is that fair to the other Fargo business owners that have pewter colored trucks with company names on them that like to hunt in the area? It's happened to us all before, but we all know there are roost busters everywhere. Perhaps this area WAS so full of ducks because someone busted a roost 75 miles to the north. Someone above mentioned ethics...is it really ethics? They could be very ethical hunters..and still blast a roost. I don't support it, but until we can control what every other hunter does, we must just chalk it up to bad luck, maybe bad decisions, and an excuse to sleep in......


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Over the top? Look at the top several posts in this thread.

The Chicago drug dealer metaphor (allusion? allegory?? simile???) was simply that you're fine if you mind your own business. Not if you hunt water in ND, it appears. There are plenty of folks who will give you a talking to, or even call your employer. Why not call them at home and harrass their wife and kids as well? It's just nuts. Its not expressing an opinion, its nuts to even consider something like this. Just expressing frustration? Every year we read stories here about angry confrontations in the field - several people died in one such "talking to" a couple states over? Folks are nuts, and frustrating circumstances help them do even nuttier things. Luckily, the New Jersey supreme court throughout a hunter harrassment challenge based on free speech long ago.

GG - religious zeal? Read some of the stuff here, consider the evidence, consider the hyperbole. Be afraid....

No one disagrees that it sucks to be burned on a field. But to come to a web site and discuss posting the person's employer so that some form of " retribution" may be offered - that's a sign the crazy gene is started to be expressed. Its not even close to normal. Its just scary. Some of the other roost buster posts are nuts too, but this one is insane.

M.


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

:withstupid: Sorry guys, as a newish waterfowler I'm afraid I gotta side with MRN on this one.

It sure is a head-rush, hunting I mean... Maybe that shot of adreneline and "talking" to other hunters you have issues with don't mix. If you just have to do it anyway, at the very least leave your gun in your vehicle!

In the past couple weekends I've gotten out early and most of the public sloughs I went to had big trucks parked in the grass lots already and shooting started well before legal shooting hours. Result? Ducks in the air and headed to who-knows-where... well before sun-up.

Now, aside from being complete crazies, were all of these people roost-shooters? How many acres does a water surface have to be to qualify as a roost? (Both weekends I had decent results by hunting small, un-obvious waters quite close to heavily hunted larger pools - though I will admit the green-heads were long gone.)

There's a reason the rules-of-thumb have not yet become laws. A roost is in the eye of the beholder, and therefore, so is a roost-shooter. Instead of confronting armed men in the field - maybe some of you think you're faster than others? (hey, lighten up, I'm trying to releive the tensions a bit here :lol ...Like I was saying, instead of confronting people directly, which you'll probably have to do more and more of in the coming years, try campaigning for certain areas to be made into state duck refuges or federal waterfowl rest areas.

Personally, I think there's enough closed-to-public-hunting areas already, but those of you who own corn fields and want a closed lake nearby to guarantee your hunts all season long, why not try doing it the legal way rather than harassing us poor Fargo-Moorhead "city folk" who have no other places to hunt?

-Dave


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

OK let us look at this from a practical point. Most here would not approve of someone setting decoys a hundred yards from you in the same field, or 30 yards away in a wetland!

Most here would not approve of a boat coming within a couple feet of you while fishing so they could get into the fish!

Most would not approve of someone capping a field you where walking for deer or pheasants!

MRN, do you get the point! All the things I listed are legal, but unethical! The person or persons that do such things are always and I mean always going to get a direct conversation from me when it happens. I would never shoot anybody or threaten anybody, but I can tell you that I am not afraid to tell someone they have just acted like a dumba##.

The reason many people act that way is that no one has ever pointed out their stupidity to them! Some times all it takes is once!

Over the years I have changed the way I hunt. One reason is education and information I gathered from others. One of those life lesson was from subsistence hunters that killed ducks,geese,deer and other wildlife for food. They knew and learned that shooting ducks where they sleep is going to push them down the road.

Sharing that information is not harassment, nor is it being greedy. I have watched birds get bumped from a roost by pheasant hunters day after day. The birds would get up fly around and return. It took only one hunter shooting the birds at just before sunrise to have the wetland void of ducks!

I talked with him and asked him to watch this wetland. See if the ducks came back. Today that hunter is well aware of what a roost is, the value of a roost and it's ability to attract other waterfowl to the area.

Thus creating more opportunity for all hunters both field and wetland.

They are not my ducks, nor is it my roost, but common sense and understanding waterfowl are trade marks of a waterfowl hunter. Seeking only to fill out a bag limit, especially at others expense is a sign of a shooter. Pointing out this flaw in people with common sense helps them and you.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Good post MRN.... what you say is true you don't need to prove it to anyone.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

MRN,
Do I think people should harass people? No. 
Do I think they should list their vehicle or business? No.

Are we headed for a disaster in the field sometime in the future with all the hunters we have at certain times of the year. Yes

It happened in Wisconsin.

I understand the mob mentality and what you are getting at. Is it really as bad as you make it out to be? I'm not the expert, thats your area.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't see why its such a bad idea to approach another hunter to have a conversation. I am not saying that its right to take a gun with you to go talk to them. I have stopped and talked to guys before, not only to just discuss what I think they did was wrong, but also just to see how they did. I am not saying that you should walk up to them and just start yelling at them, I just think its your right to voice your opinion. I guess some of us have different views on what we think is right, but then again who knows. I guess its just different strokes for different folks. I just know that its not a very good decision, unless you don't care about hunting and you just do it to put something on your wall. If you really love hunting, then why wouldn't you want to keep the birds around. I guess if you have the ability to drive a couple hundred miles everytime you want to go shoot the birds off the roost go ahead. I just know that I can't afford to do that, and when someone blasts all the birds off of the roost, it makes it alot harder to find birds that want to stay in the area to continue hunting them. I just don't beleive its the right thing to do. Just my opinion.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

I was thinking about it last night and I have removed the detailed description of the truck and business. I mean no harm to their livelihood so there is no need for those details. For those of you who are acting like I was going to drive up with barrels hanging out of the windows and a gunner in the truck box, I think you might be the ones who need to get a grip. I think I have made it clear I was more annoyed than anything else, and it is entirely possible that they didn't realize what they were doing. The thing that sucked the most was this roost is probably 4 miles long, and they set up within 1/4 mile of all the birds. Enough with the "confrontation with guns" talk.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Yes and no...It is nothing new. The same thing has been going on for decades. Shooting the roost and downwinding have been going on for as long as I can remember. Some people never will get it. Roosts are a little open for debate but when people get beat to a field and then downwind someone in the same field, well that is about as low as you can go in my book. I would assume that most people who shoot roosts have no clue as to what they are doing. But here again someones roost is just another hunting spot to someone else. As far as the advertising on the pickup well if you are going to drive a pickup like that and act like that then you probably are naieve as to what you are doing or don't really give a hoot about anyone else. So if you gave his name as long as you tell the truth without exageration then it is what it is no apologies necessary but Chris probably brought up the reality of the situation on a site such as this. Foxslayer, you have to take whatever I say with a grain of salt because I like most all ethical hunters including outfitters, scissorbills and those those "bigcity" guys from Fargo. I believe there is room for everyone within reason.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

This whole roost thing has me a bit confused. Never heard of such a controversy here in WI. We hunt the water where the ducks are.

I am sure I will get some heat here. Let me get this straight. There is water everywhere in the pothole region. Big lakes, potholes, pond, everywhere. If I hunt a lake that the ducks are on they will fly away and never return, even though there is water over the next rise that is calm??????? Ducks migrate due to photoperiod/length of day and availability of open water. Hunting pressure doesnt cause ducks to leave.

I hate to say this but I dont see alot of folks that have the abilty to hunt big water. They dont have the decoy rigs, the equip or the dogs to handle the retrieves. SOOOOOoo, they jump shoot and field hunt and yes some of the locals road hunt. Then they cry cuz some one is hunting a legal piece of water with their well trained dog that is making 100 yard blind retrieves. I know many of the folks out there have good dogs and skills but most of the local folks I see hunting Nodak are the jump shooting type. Few if any have a dog that is capable of anything but the most BASIC upland assignments.

WHAT is a roost. Ducks roost on little ponds as well. What about divers? they sure arent leaving that roost and going to little ponds and fields. How do ya hunt the divers without disturbing the roost.

Come on. I have been on a lake at dawn, blazed at ducks in the early dawn to see em sit quietly on the other side after losing a few compadres. We sure didnt blaze em off the roost. I agree that you can overhunt any area. We never hunt the same area twice without giving at 4-5 days rest.

I am sorry, if I see ducks in my area. We are hunting them. We scout, we follw the birds, and we get in good dog work. Let em rest in refuges and rest areas. In 7 years not anyone has ever said a word to any of us about what pond, lake or hole we hunt.

Maybe ya'll need to educate me here.


----------



## Nolte (Oct 6, 2004)

Spaniel
I'm a fellow Cheese and Brats guys so I know how you feel. We hunt water in WI because the ducks don't go to fields like they do in Nodak. Maybe a few but not a huntable population. Geese different story.

Anyway in my limited experience roosts are where the ducks spend their time loafing, sleeping, and feeling unpressured. If you go in and bust up this spot, they bail. Now it might be a few miles away or it might be few hundred, but they are gonzo from the original spot. Then you get in your truck and drive for miles and miles to find another roost/ transition pond/ field setup.

When the guys talk about roost ponds it is *not* a large concentration of divers like bills, redheads, cans. It is mainly puddlers like mallards, widgeon, and pintails with geese mixed in. Diver live on water and most of the time you can wail on them and they stick around if there is another spot on the lake. Or another lake close by that isn't hunted.

From the amount of divers I see on the big water in Nodak, someone who is setup right could have some good shoots. The guy in the 16 foot camo canoe is not set up safely for the wind and waves that can result from the Dakota Prairie. It's no wonder they have to fish guys out of the drink every fall.

One thing that I noticed in your post is that you said you don't hunt the same area twice without rest. If the ducks don't move from hunting pressure why not keep hunting there. By moving around you in effect give the ducks a rest from that spot. Shooting Decoying Divers on big water is not roost busting, but jumping up 2500 mallards on a ten acre pond in the middle of the day or right at dawn is.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Raise your hand if you have never busted a roost! So as you can see there is a lot of roost busting going on! Now was it right or wrong? Depends!


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

WaterSpaniel,

No, there are indeed lots of ND folks that revel in excellent dog work. They aren't the die-hard field-only hunters. Most field hunters feel they don't need a dog. Their loss. For me, nothing is cooler than having a dog make a six-or-seven stone retrieve ;-).

Your experience and description of hunting over water is indeed true of ND as well. Some leave, some stay, some come back, some don't.

However, to understand the roost shooting theory you have to adopt a different perspective: that of field hunting. Imagine you find an active feed - you've seen their patttern, you're set for morning. However, the birds won't follow their normal routine if they are disturbed. Someone else hunting the place the spent the night will likely send the birds off in a differnent direction. You've "busted the roost". Even more, the birds will often fly miles away from where they spent the night (even 10 or more miles) and settle on a (transition) pond/slough near the feeding field before going to the field to feed. If they are hunted here they won't go to the field to feed either. From the perspective of the guy waiting in the feild, you have again "busted the roost". From the perspective of a field hunter, anyone hunting over water has interupted their predicted cycle and is therefore roost busting. Even more, if you hunt over water later in the day the birds will likely change their pattern of either where they feed in the afternoon, or where they choose to roost for the night, or where they feed the next. If the birds don't go back the same field as before, you've busted the roost.

If you hadn't hunted on water would the birds still have followed their normal pattern - probably. That is why field hunters hate folks who hunt on water - they break their ducks' patterns. From the field hunter's perspective, the ducks are gone. Period. Vanished. Examples above: 200 miles away, 5 counties away, or back up into Canada. The likely truth is that they do the minimum necessary to get the maximum pay-off (that's that's the second rule of ducks, the first rule is that ducks don't like being shot at.) But whether the ducks move 2 miles or 10, its the same amount of work for the field hunters to identify and pattern a new group. Its just much easier if no one hunted the ducks on water.

Hope this helps. If you hunt water in ND everyone (save Lvn2Hnt, GG and perhaps the guys in the pewter Superduty) will hate you, but only the true Dale Carnegie graduates will presume to come over and give you a piece of their minds.

M.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Waterspaniel,

In this particular case, the fact that they hunted the roost isn't even the biggest problem. As I stated earlier, the roost is about 4 miles long. There were plenty of locations to set up, probably get plenty of shooting from birds out flopping around, and not disturb the large group of birds "holding down the fort". But they chose to hunt right next to the roosting birds, and they all scattered after the first outbreak of gunfire. I could care less if you want to hunt water, more fields for us to hunt, its the fact that they could have easily avoided busting the roost, and did it anyway that bothers people. Like I said earlier, it didn't hurt our hunting that much, and the more I think about it the more curious I get about whether they were ignorant and selfish, or truly had no clue what the consequences were of their methods. I really wish I had the chance to talk to them just to find out.....it's not like I was going to give them h#ll.

Later.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

MRN said:


> WaterSpaniel,
> 
> If you hunt water in ND everyone will hate you,
> M.


MRN,
you've made some valid points, that much I'll give you, but honestly save the dramatics.

Although the vast majority of "guys" who frequent this forum are self-proclaimed "field only" hunters. BS!! I would be willing to bet that each and every one of you have spent your fair share of time sitting in a slough (whether it be trainsition or roost). And there is nothing wrong with that. I've seen the posts in the Hunting Dog forum where guys have commented on water retrieves....How about the Classifieds where ND guys have been selling or looking for water decoys...Or even the post a few shorts weeks ago about getting the waders ready. These aren't items being posted by NR's and they wouldn't need to be posted if there wasn't some time being spent in the water.

Eventhough I will agree that a great way to HELP ensure that waterfowl stay around the same areas longer is to hunt them in the field, it is not ALWAYS possible, nor will it ALWAYS prevent the natural movement of the birds, and finally EVERYONE IN ND WILL NOT HATE YOU!

Obviously you are not a native, born and breed North Dakotan if you are making that obsurdedly out-there comment. Like I said before, save the dramatics for a teenager's slumber party.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Let me ask this. Isn't hunting a transition slough the same thing as field hunting? You pattern the birds you are not hunting the roost where they sleep.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Now why is it that MRN has to turn around and say that if you hunt water in Nodak, everyone will hate you. I myself have hunted sloughs, but I refuse to hunt a Roost, no matter on how good the shoot will be. In my opinion, that roost is a body of water where you will find ducks diving into at night and staying there, A transition slough is where you will find ducks diving into early in the morning and then moving from there to go feed in a field. I don't hate guys that hunt water either it be a roost or a transition slough, I just don't beleive its necessary to hunt a roost. Thats it. If you think us Residents hate you guys so much, grab your gear and come on up. I would be willing to show anyone how much fun a field hunt can be. Let me know when you are coming up and I will set up accomidations for you. I can get you a house to stay at, fields to hunt. I just think its alot more fun to field hunt. But the occasional transition slough can be a blast too. But for gods sake, leave the roost alone. So the invite is open, grab your gear and come on up before you say Nodak's are going to hate you.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

fox412 said:


> Let me ask this. Isn't hunting a transition slough the same thing as field hunting? You pattern the birds you are not hunting the roost where they sleep.


*DING ! DING ! DING! We have a winner! :beer: * Fox that is the simplest straight forward explanation I have seen or heard in a long time! But notice that it came from one of us prairie rats! For the most part I have hunted more water this year than fields. Did real well, and the funny thing is hardly any ducks are on the water when we set up! Yet we had action and ducks decoying on a very regular basis. What really is kind of nice is that you can set up after daylight and shoot mallards coming back from feeding. Instead of getting them before they have breakfast and are just waking up to go eat!

The one area I hunted around the mallards at dark where pushing around a thousand birds sitting on the roost. We hunted that same area 3 different days and the birds remained in the area. Wednesday of last week a group of guys shot them off the roost! Now less than a hundred birds are on that water!

The affect is that this wetland will not attract migrating ducks later in the year, being void of ducks. These same guys where complaining the rest of the week that the weather pushed the birds out!

Hint!!! Hint!!! We had some rain, we had some wind, we had some cool temps but no snow! West and north a similar wetland is still holding mallards and is building in numbers. The reason, is simple the landowner does not allow any hunting on the roost, but allows hunters on all the other sloughs around it!

Over two hundred ducks have been taken off that property in 8 days. Plus the ducks being harvested in the fields around there by hunters. Yet the number of ducks is increasing!

That is the point that so many miss! One single day or great days! Which would you chose? You want to hunt puddle ducks then leave the boats at home. Since you do not need a boat to hunt a puddle!

By far this issue gets pounded every year. It is very simple. ND prairie ducks do react to roost hunting very negatively. They also move on to other area's. When food and weather north of us does not promote migration, then the wetlands of ND become barren of ducks unless we have smart landowners.

Every time I see a roosting area posted I am glad of the sign. It is one of the rare times that I like to see them.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

I see some good points here. I gotta say we never really run into those areas that hold "2500" mallards. One birds roost is anothers transition area. I just think there is sooooo much water around that you could never push the birds out of there. I can see if a county had one big body of water where the birds concentrated, and people hammered that- boom your field hunting would be done. I have yet to see an area like that.

"If you hunt water, peolpe will hate you." ??????? I think we have a great relationship with our resident neighbors. Down to the point of folks stopping by the house constantly, having a beer, shooting the breeze, putting us onto spots etc. Never heard a discouraging word, first hand or second hand. And trust me- someone in the bar with a few drinks in em would tell us what for sooner or later.

If you refuse to hunt water, I got some serious questions about you! Any moron can sit in a field and shoot park ducks (mallards). I have done it, its fun, but it gets old fast. Some folks really have to broaden their horizons. There is more to waterfowling than shooting mallards! Things like watching the sun rise on a lake over your dekes, Watching your dog make a 200 yard blind retrieve, dropping Buffleheads right and left as they scream past, turning a flock with good calling, a huge flock of blue bills with their wings set. I would go personally nuts shooting park ducks out of the same field all week long.

Dont mean tp upset good NoDak dog handlers. I know you are out there, I just havent seen any in our counties in all my years out there. For example- a quote from a local guy after my dog picked up six ducks for him as blinds. " Wow, thats amazing, I never seen a dog do anything like that without throwing rocks out there!"

Now someone tell this ignorant dog using, non field hunting, water hunting tourist this......... Dont those ducks get spooked when ya balze at em in fields? Dont you have to move to new spots?

This is definately an issue we will have to consider when we head out in a week or two. I will have to speak with our friends and neighbors about this issue since it has never come up. We usually hunt water in the A.M. and some of it is transitions, some of it I am sure is a "roost." Then we hit the uplands with flushing dogs and pointers in the afternnon. I can say we have never seen the area "devoid of ducks." Of course late Oct has a lot of new ducks with birds arriving daily.

Now I know why Nodak ducks decoy like retards. They have never seen one on the water before. :lol:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Wow!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Mad props to WaterSpaniel!! Well stated!! :beer: :rock:


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM (Sep 29, 2004)

Well well well
:roll:

You know, I've actually see where a roost has been busted before and the birds simply jumped over a grain field and into the next body of water and all 3 to 4 thousand birds stuck around. Plus there are enough Refuges around that if you were so conserned about your roost getting busted try these areas they tend to work great for me. Thus if they are shot at these birds do know where to return to for safety. MNR is correct about a lot of what he states. Personally I like to hunt over water, and everytime I shoot at an on-coming flock of birds, the ones that get away "fly away" only to where I will try to locate another group to hunt the next morning. I have never had trouble finding another group of birds to hunt.
:fiddle:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Hunting roosts does not ruin them, pounding them hard does. Especially when we are talking local birds. When migrants start pouring in it is unlikely you will bust a roost cause there is so much turnover. Generally if you slip into a roost, flush the birds without shooting and shoot at returning birds you will have good shooting and do limited damage. Hunting roosts may blow some birds out but generally they just hide a bit harder. They are there but in smaller groups and you won't see them on open water. The other factor is local ducks just move out sooner and migrants are coming later. 25 years ago the birds got as much pressure or more than they do today but the migration was more spread out. When the locals started moving out you hardly noticed it because the migrants were already moving in pretty good. I remember years (Oct 1st opener)when you were hard pressed to find a teal after the 2nd weekend of October (anybody remember the special early teal seasons?) Keep in mind this was happening when we had less ducks than we do now. I know some areas where the ducks have taken off and they are not even being pressured. It was just "time to go".


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Waterspaniel said:


> If you refuse to hunt water, I got some serious questions about you! Any moron can sit in a field and shoot park ducks (mallards). I have done it, its fun, but it gets old fast. Some folks really have to broaden their horizons. There is more to waterfowling than shooting mallards! Things like watching the sun rise on a lake over your dekes, Watching your dog make a 200 yard blind retrieve, dropping Buffleheads right and left as they scream past, turning a flock with good calling, a huge flock of blue bills with their wings set. I would go personally nuts shooting park ducks out of the same field all week long.
> 
> Dont mean tp upset good NoDak dog handlers. I know you are out there, I just havent seen any in our counties in all my years out there. For example- a quote from a local guy after my dog picked up six ducks for him as blinds. " Wow, thats amazing, I never seen a dog do anything like that without throwing rocks out there!"
> 
> :lol:


I don't disagree with you, but any moron can shoot ducks on the water too - most do.  Believe it or not, its the same sun rising over the fields too. Same beauty and glory.

What I don't understand is why you use a blind dog to retrieve birds. These spaniels must have great noses if they can find a bird 200 yds away. Or you must have a great arm (or use small stones...) ;-).

Actually I believe Fargo still has a very good and active retreiever club - but its over in Minnesota. Is that irony, or just wierd?

M.


----------



## walker870 (Aug 25, 2003)

I have been reading all the different views about roost hunting in ND. Ron Gilmore hit it on the head about what he said. Fox you did a good job of nailing the answer to the roost. Fielding hunting is a very good thing for people who have the right set-ups. Not everybody has the equipment to do it. Ground blinds and decoys. I will give you an idea that has work very vell in ND for our party. We hunt transition slough with water and field setup. I have a bad back which won't let me lay in a ground blind for very long. We hunted the same area for 5 years, each year we have learned which sloughs are Roost and which are not. You still have to do your scouting. They change each year.

This year the slough which had been the roost pond for the last 2 years wasn't the roost pond this year. We had planned on hunting about 3/4 of mile away from this pond. Guess what the pond, we were going to hunt was the roost pond this year. So we watched where the birds were feeding early in the morning and late in the afternoon. They were using another field which had 9 different sloughs on it. We watch and made a plan.We watch the birds leave just before dark to return to the roost pond.
We hunted with a water,field setup the next morning. Geese decoys on the hill behind the pond, an a dozen water decoys for the ducks wanting into the pond. Geese would come from the roost pond to feed into the field behind us right over the duck decoys. Most were 10 to 15 yds shot locked on the geese decoys. The ducks would work the water and field. Something we have never tryed before. Got the idea from reading some of the posts in the forum. Ron Gilmore has told most of you guys how he has been doing it this year. Advice which most in state and out of state hunter can use to keep the ducks in the state longer so everybody can have good hunting on their trip to ND. If you find people in ND shooting the roost pond please use caution when you are going to talk to them you never know what might set somebody off. 
We were scouting the field which I mentioned above when we saw two other trucks working the area. These guys were trying to firgure out how they could hunt the roost pond. They came up to us and asked us what we were doing. We said that we were watching birds working a field. They asked us if we knew the Farmer you owned the land that the roost pond was on, We told them that he was my brother-in-law. That they wouldn't get permission to hunt the field. After talking for a awhile with them we help them understand what a roost pond was. They asked us what they should do. We told them to go to another area where we had seen birds working fields and sloughs coming off our roost pond. We also know the farmer who owned the land. I told them that he would let them hunt if they were to ask him. He did allow them to hunt. They tryed the same thing we did and had a good day also. They weren't equipped to field hunt only had waders and duck decoys. We had drinks with these guys one night and they said that they had learn something about roost and transition hunting. Roost was never very clear before to them. I think this has happened to alot people not knowing what is what. You guys keep telling people what a ROOST IS AND PEOPLE WILL LEARN. If you haven't hunted a field setup try it you might like it
Walker


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Actually field hunting doesn't take much of a setup. A dozen goose decoys is often enough to pull in all the ducks you can shoot. I have never used a field blind and have done fine on ducks. I enjoy hunting fields for ducks but because it is so effective it becomes boring. I enjoy the hunt and filling out within 1/2 hour means your done for the day. Too fast and too furious. There are days I'd rather be on the water picking on two or three birds coming in at a time and spend a 1/2 day doing it. You also see a much larger variety of birds hunting water. Keep in mind I don't think MN hunters are as "greenhead crazy" as us. They are happy to get any legal duck. I know guys here who won't shoot it unless it is green. I have had days in fields where we never got our 6th bird cause the only birds using the fields were greenheads. That is not a problem you run into on water.

I'm still convinced it's not a matter of using roosts but abusing them that is the problem.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

There is nothing the matter with hunting water. There is nothing illegal about shooting the "roost." However...North Dakota ducks are not tretarded. Any ducks in North Dakota that act arrogant or retarded are the one's that come here from Wsconsin after they get blasted off the roosts. Our locals know how to act when they are iin North Dakota. Couldn't resist!!!


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I field hunt and I water hunt and Im from Wisconsin. Out of the two Id rather field hunt. I dont have the hassle of worring if anybodies in my blind or is going to set up on top of me. Ill be more then happy to kill those retarded park ducks, they taste like popcorn.


----------

